# Breeder Information



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I was going through Maltese Breeder sites last night. I was trying to get addresses on where their Kennel is located. I found very few who list even what state they live in, let alone an official address. Oh, not to mention, *who* they are. "Hi! I am so and so kennel and we strive to raise the very best Maltese..........." Okay, your so and so kennel, who are you? Where are you located? 

Does this frustrate anyone else?

On my site I list who I am and where I am from and my contact information. Not an official address, but you at least know what part of Kansas I am from if you would look at a map. 

Is it so hard for breeder's to list who they are and where they are from? I know identity theft is high and everyone wants to protect themselves but some information would be nice. Especially if you are trying to help them sell puppies. 

Tina :huh:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 4 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771786


> I was going through Maltese Breeder sites last night. I was trying to get addresses on where their Kennel is located. I found very few who list even what state they live in, let alone an official address. Oh, not to mention, *who* they are. "Hi! I am so and so kennel and we strive to raise the very best Maltese..........." Okay, your so and so kennel, who are you? Where are you located?
> 
> Does this frustrate anyone else?
> 
> ...


I agree with you! I had been through several site myself and I left wondering .............where are these people located? Although it may not be intended by the establishment, it raises a red flag to me if they are not willing disclose their location, or even state. When looking for a Maltese to add to the family, location is something that may be very important to the prospective buyer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't mind that not everyone wants personal information all over the internet. All I ask for is a legitimate contact, be it phone or e-mail.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have phone, name and location listed on my site.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 4 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771794


> I don't mind that not everyone wants personal information all over the internet. All I ask for is a legitimate contact, be it phone or e-mail.[/B]



I agree!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I completely agree. It would have made my puppy search MUCH easier if I knew at least what state the breeder was located in. I was hesitant about having a puppy shipped since it will be my first one and when I finally did get in touch with them they were on the other side of the country!

Definitely a good point Tina!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:goodpost: I have always wondered about that. When I was looking for a puppy it was very frustrating. I want to know at the very least what state they are in. Transportation is an important factor for me.

If a business doesn't want you to know where they are located it seems a little suspect to me. I know that isn't usually the case here, but it could be that they are hiding something like a puppy mill. If they are afraid to present themselves openly, maybe they shouldn't try to do business with the public. :huh:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it could be dangerous for a breeder to say exactly where they are since there could be those with bad intentions and seeing all the champions, etc. plus an address could make it easy for a would-be thief.

I think it is best to just say in general where they are such as central North Carolina, Southern California, etc. Some don't even give a general location and I do think it is really helpful and important to buyers to have some sort of information on location.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know that it is necessary to give an exact location, but some sort of idea where they are located would be nice. What state? What part of the state, maybe even a general idea (ie in the Springfield, IL area). 

Good point, Tina.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most small hobby breeders do not consider themselves "in business" although they do have to report the income on their taxes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd be very leary if I were a breeder. You can tell what state by the area code...and then when you talk with them, you can ask what part of the state.

Sadly in today's day, you have to be so careful.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Most have phone numbers listed. 
Then you can check area code location for at least a general idea of location before calling. :thumbsup:

http://www.bennetyee.org/ucsd-pages/area.html


----------

